# A 'Mills 1.3' copy



## Tomlinson (Mar 4, 2017)

Some years ago, a friend brought me an old Mills 1.3 diesel which he had been given. He asked me to check it out for him.

While it was in pieces I took some measurements and later, made this copy.

Mills Drawings.
 PLEASE NOTE, these drawings are not offered as a complete set of drawings for this engine, just a couple of pages I drew for my own benefit. There are 2 PDF docs. and two DXF. docs (in case anyone wants to load them into a cad programme).

https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-aVVyaFNrMXQybEE?usp=sharing


Construction photos.


https://drive.google.com/drive/folders/0B6QkfCSsH1D-TnZjcUp2cnh4ZUE?usp=sharing


----------



## b4dyc (Mar 4, 2017)

Very nice. A little colour sets it off well.
Did you make plans. I fancy having a go at something like this


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 4, 2017)

Hello. Appreciate the comments.
In answer to your question, I did just enough drawing to enable me to build the engine. 

The only engine drawings which I completed to a reasonable standard were for JEMMA, a 7 cylinder radial which was published in Strictly IC. I really should make an effort to complete some drawing sets but other projects get in the way.


----------



## sparapiselli (Mar 8, 2017)

Hi, magnificent building !!!!. It is about a year I try to trace the designs to build one in order to equip a vintage aeromodel that I built. I therefore join at b4dyc desire to have even partial construction drawings.


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello sparapiselli.
Thank you for the comments.

When I get the  opportunity, I will look again at the 'Mills' drawings and see if I can do something about placing them on Google Drive in some form that may be useable.


----------



## goldstar31 (Mar 8, 2017)

I've sort of got an urge to build another Vic Smeed design. My excuse is that I have a readymade  grandson or two.


----------



## jef-lemmens (Mar 8, 2017)

Nicely built, I'm also making a few Mills ( among other things ) of my own castings , if any one is interested I can deliver castings for the Mills mk1 and Nova 1
The finished engine's are built by a friend of me , he has got more time than me , he is retired 

Regards Jef


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 12, 2017)

Hello Spsarapiselli.

I have just added a couple of pages of Mills drawings to the original post.


----------



## steve-de24 (Mar 12, 2017)

Tomlinson,
many thanks for taking the time to post your drawings. It's over 50 years since I was shown how to start and adjust a Mills 1.3 (it belonged to someone in the local aero model club). It was the first engine I had contact with so seeing your drawings and photos brought back a lot of good memories.
Thanks again,
Steve


----------



## kadora (Mar 13, 2017)

Perfectly finished  engine .
Is engine surface anodized or sprayed with a paint?


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 13, 2017)

Hello kadora.

The finish is anodised, although the black dye has faded somewhat.


----------



## sparapiselli (Mar 13, 2017)

Many thanksTomlinson  for posting designs. From the first visual analysis they seem well detailed and precise. Currently I engaged in the construction of a semi replica of a MANCINI M20 of which I found the original drawings in a magazine of the 40s (I attach assembly view and photo of carter cut by wire). As soon as ended this venture beginning MILLS. Again thanks and greetings 

View attachment mancini_m20.pdf


----------



## steve-de24 (Mar 13, 2017)

Thanks for the drawings, it should be possible to a produce a good replica from them but I ran into a problem.
I was trying to work out the engine's port timing from the drawings. The ports are dimensioned from the bottom of the cylinder - but the dimension from the underside of the cylinder mounting flange to the bottom of the cylinder is missing - so it's not possible to work out where the ports are relative to the crankshaft centre-line; this will also affect the running of the engine. 
I think it might be 0.75 inch (ie. the same as from the top of the flange to the top of the cylinder) but would be grateful if you could confirm or correct me. Many thanks,
Steve


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 14, 2017)

Hello Steve.
You are correct, the dimension is missing and it is indeed 0.75 in.


----------



## steve-de24 (Mar 14, 2017)

Thanks for the quick response.

When you run it does it have the characteristics that the Mills was noted for, ie. easy to start and able to swing a large prop?

Steve


----------



## Tomlinson (Mar 14, 2017)

Steve

Certainly easy to start, don't remember what prop. I used but it flew a small radio model quite successfully.

Seems a long time ago.


----------

